# Please help eurosports k9 price & investment



## Hafyar (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi i was thinking of getting a 4 month old puppy from eurosportsk9, a few years down the road, I would ideally prefer a sable or black long haired puppy. if one is not available I wouldn't mind a short coat sable. I like to try out new things and i would like my dog to be with me, so ideally my puppy needs to have strong nerves, and a willingness to obey and please

I know that you cannot provide me with a pin point estimate but i was hoping that i could work out a ball figure. I have a budget of £10,000. I ideally would like to spend around £5,000 with travel fees included. 

If anyone is willing to share how much they paid for their puppy and or what they were quoted, and how satisfied you were with your puppy I would really appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

For a 4 month old puppy that is way way way more than you need to spend!!!!! 10K GBP - about what $16K - 18K???? DO NOT EVER TELL A BROKER YOU HAVE THAT MUCH MONEY TO SPEND1!!!!!! YOU WILL GET A PUP THEY PAY 800 EUROS FOR AND SELL TO YOU FOR THE 10kGBP!!!!!!!


Right now I would think you could get the pup and delivery for 2 -3000 GBP


Lee


----------



## Hafyar (Oct 20, 2017)

Thank you so much for the reply Lee. I really wouldn't want to spend £10,000 either, I wouldn't have mentioned it to the breeder ?. You know much more about breeders and the whole process. I do have one questions for you if you don't mind answering, I have heard practically nothing but good things about eurosports, the question is would you recommend them?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lee


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

quote " I would ideally prefer a sable or black long haired puppy. if one is not available I wouldn't mind a short coat sable"

this , right here, telegraphs that you are young and inexperienced, excited , and not focusing on one single thing that is important . 

that is a recipe for the wolves to grab you up and eat you .

you don't need big bucks dogs. You don't need inflated prices or promises . 

find exceptional and local - develop an understanding and appreciation of the breed , which may or may not even be what you are looking for .

as to the company ------ it has changed --- massively --- personal experience ---


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Hafyar said:


> Thank you so much for the reply Lee. I really wouldn't want to spend £10,000 either, I wouldn't have mentioned it to the breeder ?. You know much more about breeders and the whole process. I do have one questions for you if you don't mind answering, I have heard practically nothing but good things about eurosports, the question is would you recommend them?


I don't think there's any question he's supplied people with some top level dogs, but if it was me, that's not the direction I'd go unless I had someone with a personal relationship helping me. Not specifically this one, but just any brokers in general.


----------



## Hafyar (Oct 20, 2017)

carmspack said:


> quote " I would ideally prefer a sable or black long haired puppy. if one is not available I wouldn't mind a short coat sable"
> 
> "this , right here, telegraphs that you are young and inexperienced, excited , and not focusing on one single thing that is important."
> 
> ...


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

carmspack said:


> quote " I would ideally prefer a sable or black long haired puppy. if one is not available I wouldn't mind a short coat sable"
> 
> this , right here, telegraphs that you are young and inexperienced, excited , and not focusing on one single thing that is important .
> 
> ...


Yup, don't get a dog based on looks or colour. That said, 10000 pounds for a dog which is trained and has a good foundation is pretty normal for kennels in Europe who specialise in exporting PP dogs.

FWIW in Slovakia/Czech, you can get a good puppy for 800 Euros. My upcoming Eqidius puppy which was first pick btw cost me 1200 Euros plus another 800 Euros for 4 months boarding and foundation. Dealing with good kennels in Europe requires a bit of research and connections to get you a good dog.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

One of the best females I ever owned I got from Europesport breeding over 15 years ago when Joseph and Taunya were still together. I really don’t know how the separation has affected the two in terms of quality of dogs bred/sold. But if you don’t know them personally, it’s usually better to have help of someone that does. All breeders are going to have good and bad said about them....but some have more good than bad and some more bad than I would be comfortable with.
I would not pay more than 2500 dollars for any puppy, and truthfully that is high in my opinion.


----------

